# General > Sport >  Wick  District Pool League's Rockwater Shield Semi Finals

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Wick  District Pool League's Rockwater Shield Semi Finals*

[IMG][/IMG]
The first leg of Wick  District Pool League's Rockwater Shield Semi Finals took place on Monday night.   Six time champions Camps2 hosted last years beaten finalists Bayview1, while Ryan Cook's Blackstairs2 side travelled out to Keiss to play second division side Sinclair Bay.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

